# Suche Touren-Biker im Raum Karlsbad



## RobinGe (12. März 2010)

Hallo,

jetzt wo hoffentlich bald der Frühling kommt, suche ich nach Leuten die lust haben an ein bis zwei Tagen die Woche Touren von Karlsbad aus in den Nordschwarzwald zu fahren. Habe letztes Jahr erst begonnen mich für´s MTB zu interessieren und von daher tourenmäßig noch ziemlich blank. Wenn hier also einige aus dem Raum Karlsbad und Umgebung sein sollten, würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. März 2010)

Hi, ich bin aus GW, also von drüben am Fernmeldeturm.
Du kannst mich ja mal anpinnen....

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (12. März 2010)

Sobeld es wieder Frühling wird, werde ich auch wieder dabei sein. Habe früher mit einer kleineren Gruppe  Touren  durchgeführt. Das könnte man ja wieder aufleben lassen.


----------



## st-bike (12. März 2010)

Hallo

und ich bin aus Waldbronn. Beruflich zwar momentan in München, aber die woche vor Ostern zu Hause. Kannst dich ja mal melden.

Stephan


----------



## B.Crusher (12. März 2010)

Hi,

bin aus Karlsbad - Langensteinbach und sofern ich Zeit habe immer gewillt ne Tour in den Nordschwarzwald zu machen. Wegen mir können wir potentielle Termin gerne in diesem Thread posten und schauen wer mitfährt. 
Also, Morgen am Samstag, Landstraße nach Bad Herrenalb, dann zum Käppele, weiter zur Teufelsmühle und zurück. Abfahrt ist die Bushaltestelle des Klinikum-Langensteinbach am Ortsausgang LSB Ri Ittersbach um 14:45 Uhr 

viele Grüße,

B.


----------



## specialist (13. März 2010)

Das sind doch mal klare Ansagen hier vom Hr. Crusher! Ich wünsch nen schönen Nachmittag...bin auch bald mal dabei

cu specialist


----------



## B.Crusher (13. März 2010)

Hi,

also, ich fahr mal los. Bin etwas früher mit Arbeiten fertig und gehe mal davon aus, daß wenn jemand Zeit gehabt hätte, dies geposted hätte (hoffe ich, sonst wärs peinlich)! War ja recht kurzfristig.
Aber Männer (und Frauen), nächste Woche werden die Temperaturen angeblich zweistellig und vll. können wir da etwas an den Start bringen oder? Sobald ich weiß, wie ich Zeit habe schreib ich das.

Desweiteren wünsche ich ein geruhsames Wochenende und ich denke bis bald...


B.


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. März 2010)

B.Crusher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin aus Karlsbad - Langensteinbach und sofern ich Zeit habe immer gewillt ne Tour in den Nordschwarzwald zu machen. Wegen mir können wir potentielle Termin gerne in diesem Thread posten und schauen wer mitfährt.
> Also, Morgen am Samstag, Landstraße nach Bad Herrenalb, dann zum Käppele, weiter zur Teufelsmühle und zurück. Abfahrt ist die Bushaltestelle des Klinikum-Langensteinbach am Ortsausgang LSB Ri Ittersbach um 14:45 Uhr
> ...



Schade, zu spät gelesen....


----------



## Waldgeist (13. März 2010)

Am 17. oder 18. 3. ab ca. 17:15 mach ich mal den Versuch ab Grünwettersbach Dönerbude loszufahren. Soll ja über 10 Grad "warm" werden.

Freiwillige vor...


----------



## B.Crusher (13. März 2010)

Sodele,

gerade zurück gekommen. Bin total am Ende. Alles war gut bis mein Arsch angefangen hat zu schmerzen. Das machte den Rückweg etwas schmerzbetont. Und da es sehr dämmrig war dachte ich ich fahr über Etzenrot und durch den Wald heim. Fein alles halb angetauter Schnee und ich durfte schieben 

Na ja, jetzt ne Dusche und dann kräftig was zu mampfen 

In diesem Sinne,

B.


----------



## Saci (13. März 2010)

oh ja, heut wars echt eklig - war am strommasten - mit de bahn nach ettlingen, dort mit nem kollegen getroffen, dann hoch zum trail, 3 mal den obersten abschnitt "gefahren" ... war alles andre als gut, dann die schnapsidee gehabt mitm rad noch heim (langensteinbach) zu fahren -.- .. weingstens war so die möglichkeit nen kleinen abstecher beim waschbär zu machn  

also falls hier jemand reinguggt der mehr abitionen in den bergabsport hegt.. melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (14. März 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Am 17. oder 18. 3. ab ca. 17:15 mach ich mal den Versuch ab Grünwettersbach Dönerbude loszufahren. Soll ja über 10 Grad "warm" werden.
> 
> Freiwillige vor...



kam was dazwischen, kann beide Termine doch nicht halten. Melde mich wieder.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. März 2010)

17:15 ? Ich habe leider keinen Halbtagsjob.....;-))


----------



## specialist (23. März 2010)

Thread rutscht ab in Tal der Versenkung. Was ist nun mit der Karlsbader Fraktion- besser wird das Wetter nicht...


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. März 2010)

ich habe ihn nicht vergessen. Unter der Woche ist bei mir schlecht etwas auszumachen, solange es noch früh dunkel wird. Ich bin selten vor 18:00 UHr vom Geschäft daheim.

Wie siehts am Sonntag aus ? Ich habe einen meiner Saisonseröffnungstrips geplant:
GW-Ettlingen-Saumweg bis Waldbrechtsweier - Freiolzheim - Mahlberg - Moosbronn (ev. Einkehr Naturfreundehaus) -Fischweier - Ettlingen (ev Einkehr) - GW

GEMÜTLICH !! 
Ich bin ja auch schon etwas älter....und noch rundum versorgt mit Winterspeck

13:00 Uhr vorm Schloss Ettlingen ?

Ich melde mich aber nochmal....


----------



## black soul (23. März 2010)

specialist schrieb:


> Thread rutscht ab in Tal der Versenkung. Was ist nun mit der Karlsbader Fraktion- besser wird das Wetter nicht...



du kannst am sonntag eh nicht, anwesenheits pflicht  in wilferdingen ???


----------



## specialist (23. März 2010)

Wenn der Hänger nicht kommt, bin ich praktisch arbeitslos. 
Ich schätze morgen weiß ich es, da seh ich den Peter.
Ansonsten wäre ich Sonntag sicherlich dabei. Die Runde von Little Boomer ist okay, er will ja auch zweimal Einkehren
Grüsse specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Crusher (23. März 2010)

Hi,

Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit. Aber den kommenden Donnerstag könnte ich jemandem anbieten. Hab da zwischen halb drei und ca. halb sechs (ja, kleines Zeitfenster). Vll. ab Langensteinbach über die Schwanner Warte nach Dobel, weiter zum Weithäusleplatz und dann über Herrenalb und das Albtal zurück. Schöne Strecke ist das und das Wetter soll fein werden!!!

Grüße, B.


----------



## specialist (24. März 2010)

Donnerstag ist bei mir nichts zumachen, leider. Der Sonntag verspricht wettermäßig nichts gutes, es soll kräftig regnen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. März 2010)

@blacksoul:  Dich hätte ich auch noch kontaktiert. Die Tour ist aber wenig traillastig...aber wenn Du mit willst, natürlich gerne....auch der Rest der Soulrider...sagst bitte weiter..

@specialist: Bist Du nicht ein topfitter Racer ?

@Wetterverantwortlicher: wehe es regnet!!! Hoffentlich lassen die den Kachelmann wieder rechtzeitig raus....


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. März 2010)

B.Crusher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit. Aber den kommenden Donnerstag könnte ich jemandem anbieten. Hab da zwischen halb drei und ca. halb sechs (ja, kleines Zeitfenster). Vll. ab Langensteinbach über die Schwanner Warte nach Dobel, weiter zum Weithäusleplatz und dann über Herrenalb und das Albtal zurück. Schöne Strecke ist das und das Wetter soll fein werden!!!
> 
> Grüße, B.




Wie gesagt, vor 18:00 Uhr geht bei mir nix.


----------



## Waldgeist (24. März 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> @Wetterverantwortlicher: wehe es regnet!!! Hoffentlich lassen die den Kachelmann wieder rechtzeitig raus....


 das sagt der Wetterfrosch für Sonntag


----------



## specialist (24. März 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht ein topfitter Racer ?


Wer sagt den sowas? Ob fit oder nicht- bei Regen fahr ich kein MTB!


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. März 2010)

Ich habs nicht auf den Regen bezogen, sondern eher darauf, dass ich mich gefragt habe, wo für Dich bei einer GEMÜTLICHEN Tour mit kaum Trailanteil die Herausforderung liegt.
Aber natürlich darfst Du mitfahren. 

Wenn's regnet komme ich auf ne Bratwurscht nach Remchingen....


----------



## specialist (24. März 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ...dass ich mich gefragt habe, wo für Dich bei einer GEMÜTLICHEN Tour mit kaum Trailanteil die Herausforderung liegt...



Ich fahr gern Rad!


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. März 2010)

Bei mir steht morgen 13:00 Uhr vorm Schloss Ettlingen noch.
Ist noch jemand dabei ?


----------



## black soul (27. März 2010)

ich glaub da ist besser wenn du direkt ins tiziano gehst, sieht nach fettem regen aus.
wir sind heute kräftig  geduscht worden am wattkopf.
stell dir vor du bist am mahlberg  
bei wetterbesserung komm ich gerne auf das angebot zurück
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (28. März 2010)

....und ich blieb trocken....gerade noch, denn jetzt regnets...


----------



## specialist (2. April 2010)

Bei mir geht über Ostern so gut wie gar nichts...höchstens den Fred vor dem Absturz retten.
Was geht bei Dir Crusher?


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. April 2010)

Dat wird wohl nix mehr hier......


----------



## Waldgeist (12. April 2010)

warten wir mal den Wetterverlauf ab. Diese Woche scheint es ja nix rechtes zu werden.


----------



## specialist (15. April 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> warten wir mal den Wetterverlauf ab. Diese Woche scheint es ja nix rechtes zu werden.


Ach was, Schönwetterfahrer!
Der Thread lebt!!!
Ich war heute mit dem Crusher unterwegs. Er ist umgezogen und leider noch eine ganze Zeit offline.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. April 2010)

War doch die ganze Woche trocken. Montag und Dienstag war ich spontan noch ein paar Runden drehen, gestern ebenso und heute war ich in Schömberg / Nagoldtal unterwegs.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. April 2010)

Sonntag ?


----------



## specialist (23. April 2010)

Bin nicht da!


----------



## hillsrider (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich wäre auch noch einer aus GW und an Touren interressiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (3. Mai 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch noch einer aus GW und an Touren interressiert



Suppi, dann bis demnächst auf diesem Kanal.

Nächstes Wochenende werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren.
Nur wann weiss ich noch nicht.

Aber wie siehts Christi Himmelfahrt aus ? Abfahrt 13:00 Uhr ?


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Mai 2010)

So, meine für morgen geplante Tour GW-Dobel-KaiserWilhelmTurm-Freudenstadt fällt aus, da die Wettervorhersage Richtung FDS immer schlechter wird, während in KA die Sonne scheinen soll. Ergo werde ich hier irgendwo ne Runde fahren. Ich sag einfach mal 13:00 Uhr. Hat jemand Lust ?  Ich schaue morgen früh hier mal noch rein.


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. Mai 2010)

blöde Wettervorhersage......ich leg mich in die Sauna.......also nix mit biken heute...


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2010)

Was der April an Regen zu wenig hatte legt jetzt der Mai drauf  Zumindest für das Wochenende besteht ja noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Waldgeist (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn es so weitergeht müssen die Hersteller schwimmfähige Räder herstellen. Außerdem Sattel- und Handwärmer einbauen.


----------



## Phibo23 (21. Mai 2010)

Tach zusammen, ich wäre auch mal bei einer kleine Tour dabei, falls nochmal so was ins leben gerufn wird 

Komm aus Mutschelbach.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (21. Mai 2010)

bin erst ab 6.6. wieder im Lande. Dann könnten wir mal ws unternehmen. Abends ab 17:30 oder Samstag nachmittags. Vorherige Absprache wäre gut


----------



## st-bike (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo wäre auch mal mit dabei. Bin ab 25.05. wieder im Ländle.

Stephan

edit: komme aus Waldbronn


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Mai 2010)

es werden ja immer mehr.....aber wann fahren wir denn nun ?
Ich radel ab morgen erst mal ne Woche im Thüringer Wald.....
Dann mal bis Juni auf diesem Kanal...


----------



## hillsrider (4. Juni 2010)

Ich war heute mal wieder n bisschen auf den Bergwald Trails unterwegs und könnt schon wieder kotz... 
Da gibts einen vom Bergwald runter auf den Weg an der Autobahn. Sind auch ein paar Anlieder (allerdings deutlich zu hoch für mich  ) drauf. Da lagen dann ca. alle 15-20 m Armdicke und noch dickere Äste quer über den Weg. Über das meiste konnte man zwar drüber fahrn aber es hat eben total den Flow zerstört...
Was soll die *******?! Wer kann so dermaßen was gegen uns haben und wirklich über den Kompletten Weg irgendwelche Äste legen?! Man man man...
Es is doch irgendwie zum heulen... 
So jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Juni 2010)

Ob das wirklich Absicht und gegen die Biker gerichtet ist ? Ich weiß nicht. Da laufen doch auch oft ältere Mitbürger spazieren. Denen werden die Äste auch nicht gefallen. Ich bin da mal vor einigen Wochen gefahren, da waren noch die Waldarbeiter aktiv und fahren war eigentlich nicht möglich. Eventuell sind das ja Überbleibsel oder Jungs haben sich einen (gedankenlosen) Scherz erlaubt (ich glaube hatl noch an das Gute im Menschen).

Grüße


----------



## hillsrider (4. Juni 2010)

Ich kanns mir halt nich anders erklären, da die Äste auch zielgerichtet vor die Kicker gelegt wurden, so dass man da nur langsam drüber konnte. Ein Kicker wurde sogar zerstört (sah zumindest n bisschen so aus, könnte aber auch vom Regen gekommen sein). Naja was solls, so lange am Wattkopf noch alles in Ordnung is is es mir eigentlich egal.

Grüße


----------



## specialist (11. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand Lust so gegen 17-18 Uhr auf eine CC Runde, als Kontrastprogramm zum Finale sozusagen?
Grüße Oliver


----------

